# Hello from Nantucket Island



## andrew Bennett (Mar 16, 2010)

Coming up on my first year of beekeeping, never a dull moment. I am a carpenter on island and have been out here for twenty plus years. I have a couple of hives at present. I got interested in Bee keeping when I helped my mentor remove a couple of swarms from a house. Looking forward to warmer weather. Andy


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome Andy


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I guess you will be building your own hives.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

There once was a man from Nantucket who once caught a swarm in a bucket. 
Somthing like that. 
Welcome Andy and good luck to you.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## andrew Bennett (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello Gary Looks like we share another interest.. KB1KYN


----------



## SteelHorse (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, what a great place to live.

There are a lot of us hams on beesourse 
73 DE KQ6AR


----------



## andrew Bennett (Mar 16, 2010)

I think the cost of shipping is the most expensive aspect of this hobby. I have made every thing except frames, not worth the time.


----------

